# Happy 125th



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Dec 2008)

Have a Happy 125th RCDs and RCRs.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2008)

Happy 125th to all Dragoons, and of course, all my fellow RCRs!  

Especially those members of 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th battalions, currently deployed overseas!


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2008)

Ortona Toast in theatre.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2008)

Cheers!

Two fine Regiments.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (21 Dec 2008)

I just got back from a luncheon with the Atlantic Chapter of the RCD Association.  About 2 dozen people showed up, and of course we all toasted the Regiment on the occasion of its 125th birthday!


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2008)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> I just got back from a luncheon with the Atlantic Chapter of the RCD Association.  About 2 dozen people showed up, and of course we all toasted the Regiment on the occasion of its 125th birthday!



Sounds like a good turn out.  I hope Leroy, Busher and many of the other older gents are still enjoying good health and can get out to these events.


----------



## medicineman (21 Dec 2008)

Pro Poultry, oops, Patria   and whatever the blackhats say to eachother as well  ;D.

MM


----------



## teddybear (21 Dec 2008)

My sister and I just did the Ortona toast as a favour to some members of the Regiment. Happy 125th to the RCR and The RCDs.


----------



## OldTanker (21 Dec 2008)

Happy birthday Dragoons and Royals wherever you may be.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (21 Dec 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (21 Dec 2008)

Happy birthday to the Dragoons and their younger (by about 30 minutes) brothers, The Royals.  Toasts all 'round.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (21 Dec 2008)

Happy Birthday to all my fellow Royals and heres a toast to all you dragoons out there.  

Heres to another 125 

Pro Patria. 



> Pro Poultry, oops, Patria   and whatever the blackhats say to eachother as well  .



Hey chickens are good anyway you cook them  ;D


----------



## Lance Wiebe (21 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good turn out.  I hope Leroy, Busher and many of the other older gents are still enjoying good health and can get out to these events.



Leroy only showed up for a few minutes.  Busher was there, of course.  John Kelly, Larry Brown, Ralph MacAvity, Marriott, Ray Ward, John Bosh, Joe Cloake, Ed Moore, Dennis Arsenault, Tom Urbanowski, and Tim Bennett were also there, along with a few others.

I think Leroy is getting old.....


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (21 Dec 2008)

Did Leroy and Busher do their normal "slag each other and scrap it out for the crowd" routine?


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Dec 2008)

Pro Patria my brothers!

And Happy birthday to the Zipperheads too


----------



## Lance Wiebe (21 Dec 2008)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Did Leroy and Busher do their normal "slag each other and scrap it out for the crowd" routine?



No...like I said, I think Leroy is getting old.  Not as feisty, and he doesn't hang around.  Drops in and leaves shortly after.

As shocking as it is to say, I think a change in the hierarchy is in the works.  Busher and Leroy have been running the chapter for at least 20 years, maybe longer.  Neither one of them would be called a spring chicken........


----------



## wildman0101 (21 Dec 2008)

happy 125th rcds-rcrs   :salute
wish i could have been there for a cheer  :cheers:
i know joe cloak,,,and john bosh,,, any-
one heard about art merritts whereabouts?
which merriot ?
leroy?
                             best regards...
                                scoty b


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2008)

To all former and serving members of these two fine Units,

Happy 125th!


OWDU


----------



## Haggis (21 Dec 2008)

Having had the honour of serving with both these fine regiments I offer a hearty

*"Pro Patria"*  

*"Bold and Swift"*  

Hope you're both around for another 125 years.


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Dec 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Ortona Toast in theatre.



I guess that will be the second time the Ortona Toast has been made in Afghanistan by troops in combat and, assuming Col Lavoie was correct, only the second time it has been made in combat since Dillon, Galloway, Spry _et al_ at Ortona in 1943.

Pro Patria


----------

